# Epoxy or vinyl flooring!!



## birdycon (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey guys, since few months I’m planning to renovate my garage. Initially I thought of doing the vinyl flooring be done but my wife want me to consider epoxy flooring. While browsing internet I found few floor contractors, one among those is Proseal Flooring. I would like to have more reviews on the same. Also about the companies which rank high in the same field.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

